# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Survival Fishing Again

## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Decided to head out to the lake today.  Got there late.  Bought some minnows.  Caught 15 Crappie and 1 big channel cat.  #1 wife allowed as she would cook some when they were cleaned.  I filleted all of them.  I don't usually fillet crappie but decided to do these.  That new fillet knife that Dave made is like cleaning fish with a laser.  It still has not touched a stone and is sharp as the day it arrived.  

She pan fried six fillets, sautéed some yellow squash and onions and fresh from the garden sliced cucumbers. 

I barely survived.... It was a good day.

Alan

----------


## Kilter

M-m-m, that must be yummy!

----------


## Rick

Not bad for the first day of vacation.

The first day of vacation for the F.A.R.T. team

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

"What were we supposed to do?" 
"I don't know. Give me a minute. I'm thinking about it."
"Didn't we have list?" 
"We were gonna make one. Next week I think." 
"Anyone smell bacon?" 
"Oh, sorry. That's me."

----------


## crashdive123

Glad the filet knife is working for you.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Hottest day of the year so far.  98 with a heat index of 106.  Went back out on the lake and caught 25 Crappie, 5 Blue Cats, and 1 Bass.  Even stranger was that I caught all of them within a hour.  It was a pretty busy time.  The lake I fish in is a cooling reservoir for a coal fired power plant.  The water temp was 90 degrees.  All the fish were hanging at around 12' depth.  And then, just as quick as they started biting, .... they stopped.  

I had fish tacos this evening.  I've eaten a lot of fish and a lot of tacos.  About five years ago #1 wife ordered fish tacos in a restaurant.  It didn't sound too good to me. Then I tried it. Now it's one of my favorite dishes. 

Pan fry seasoned fillets until the edges are crisp
drop a fillet in a corn taco shell
top with cubed mango and thin cut vinegar cabbage slaw.

The Crappie fillets are really too delicate but with some care they will stay together.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Back again today.  #3 son and I caught 28 in an hour and a half.  I think I'll rest tomorrow.

Alan

----------


## Bruce35

Enjoy fishing with my dad. He's got 30+ years of experience  :Smile:

----------

